# pregnant and part time, am i entitled to anything?



## laneyba (19 Jan 2011)

First time using this so i hope its helpful..
Im 5 1/2 months pregnant and wrking part time 2 days a week. I need to know what or if im entitled to any money coming in while im on maternity leave.. How does any pregnant woman get by???


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Jan 2011)

laneyba said:


> First time using this so i hope its helpful..



otherwise you've wasted your time posting!

A read of key posts might be helpful to you:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/forumdisplay.php?f=53


----------



## Ildánach (21 Jan 2011)

If you have enough PRSI contributions then you should be entitled to Maternity Benefit, check out the citizens information website for more details (i'm only new on here, so i can't post the link to it)

There are also other welfare supports once the baby is born (One Parent Family Payment, Family Income Supplement), but one step at a time


----------



## Welfarite (21 Jan 2011)

Also www.welfare.ie for Maternity Benefit conditions; some links posted here too in keyposts. Are you signing for other days? See Redundancy and Unemployed forum for loads of inof on JB/JA


----------



## TillyD (30 Jan 2011)

I only work 12-18 hours a week and I got my maternity benefit based on my earnings in 2008 (I went on mat leave in Dec 2010) I couldn't believe that I would get it but it seems if any of the following applies to you, you will also get it... 

_Maternity Benefit is paid by the Department of Social Protection to women who have a certain number of paid PRSI contributions on their social insurance record and who are in insurable employment up to the first day of their maternity leave. The last day of work can be within 16 weeks of the end of the week your baby is due._
_The PRSI contributions can be from employment or self-employment - PRSI classes that count for Maternity Benefit are A, E, H and S (self-employed). _

_If you are employed you must have: _

_At least 39 weeks PRSI paid in the 12-month period before the first day of your maternity leave _
_Or _

_At least 39 weeks PRSI paid since first starting work and at least 39 weeks PRSI paid or credited in the relevant tax year or in the tax year immediately following the relevant tax year. For example, if you are going on maternity leave in 2011, the relevant tax year is 2009 and the year following that is 2010. _
_Or _

_At least 26 weeks PRSI paid in the relevant tax year and at least 26 weeks PRSI paid in the tax year immediately before the relevant tax year. For example, if you are going on maternity leave in 2011, the relevant tax year is 2009 and the year before that is 2008. _
_If you do not meet these PRSI conditions and you were self-employed before starting work as an employee, you can use your Class S contributions to qualify for Maternity Benefit - see PRSI conditions for self-employed below._

_If you are self-employed you must be in insurable employment and have: _

_52 weeks PRSI contributions paid at Class S in the relevant tax year. For example, if you are going on maternity leave in 2011, the relevant tax year is 2009. _
_Or _

_52 weeks PRSI contributions paid at Class S in the tax year immediately before the relevant tax year. For example, if you are going on maternity leave in 2011, the tax year immediately before the relevant tax year is 2008. _
_Or _

_52 weeks PRSI contributions paid at Class S in the tax year immediately following the relevant tax year. For example, if you are going on maternity leave in 2011, the tax year immediately following the relevant tax year is 2010. _
_PRSI Class S contributions for a particular year are not awarded until you have paid tax due for that year. Your income tax and PRSI liabilities, for any year you are self employed, must be paid to qualify for Maternity Benefit. _
_If you do not meet these PRSI conditions and you were in insurable employment before becoming self-employed, you can use your PRSI contributions (Class A, E and H) in that employment to qualify for Maternity Benefit – see PRSI conditions for employed above. _
_You may also be required to submit your accounts or a statement from your accountant for the current year to prove that you are self-employed and liable to pay a Class S contribution._


----------

